# [SOLVED] Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0



## zad1999 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm trying to help a friend w/ here internet speed. She recently upgraded to Charter's 30MB download speed. She purchased a new Motorola Surfboard Docsis 3.0 modem. The modem is working correctly and all settings on the modem signal page are good. Charter has also checked the speed coming in to the house according to them, it's correct. However, when a speed test is run on the PC to check the connection speed, it's averaging 5.5MB. The modem is connected directly to the PC which is 2.0Ghz with 2GB RAM and running Windows 7. Unfortunately another PC was not available to plug directly in to rule out an issue with the computer.

Anyone have any suggestions on what could be causing the computer's internet to be so slow? Could an issue w/ the network card or some type of network setting me the problem?


----------



## zad1999 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0*

Update - plugged the modem directly into a laptop today and got the expected speed of 34.4. This reinforces my theory that the issue is with the computer and not the modem or ISP. So again, I ask, what is causing the slow internet speed? Using the same virus software on both the laptop and desktop. Could it be a bad network card? a software conflict? A network setting?

Please help!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0*

Definitely check the settings of the network card in the desktop. Compare the settings of the NIC in the laptop with the desktop. Have you tried updating drivers?


----------



## zad1999 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0*

Yes, tried updating the driver, according to windows, the best driver was already installed. Will compare settings next but will probably not be till Christmas Eve. Will report back w/ any discrepancies.


----------



## zad1999 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0*

Problem solved! It was a problem with a network card setting. Speed & duplex on the advanced tab was set to 10MB half and should have been set to auto.

Hopefully this info saves someone else hours of aggravation!!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Slow speed on Surfboard Docsis 3.0*



zad1999 said:


> Problem solved! It was a problem with a network card setting. Speed & duplex on the advanced tab was set to 10MB half and should have been set to auto.
> 
> Hopefully this info saves someone else hours of aggravation!!


Good job taking care of the issue.


----------

